# प्रबन्धन > मुझे कुछ कहना है >  "सम्मान "

## mindblocker

मैं अंतर्वसना के प्रशाशक, नियामक, वरिष्ठ सदस्य तथा सभी सदस्यो एवं अपने सभी मित्रो का दिल से धन्यवाद करता हुं । आप सब ने मेरी बहुत सहायता की है तथा मै आप सभी का आभारी हुं और रहूंगा । क्योकी जब मै इस साईट के बारे मे नही जानता था तब मै अपनी तकनीकी समस्याओ से बहुत परेशान रेहता था परंतु जब से मै अंतर्वासना का सदस्य बना हु तब से मेरी सभी तकनीकी समस्याओं का यहाँ उपस्थित महान गुरुओं द्वारा तुरंत समाधान हुआ है । मै सभी गुरुओं ( जैसे: डर्क राईडर 'मनोज जी', साजिद भाई आदि) का बहुत आभारी हु तथा मै उन सब को सम्मान का पात्र मानता हु जो अपना बहुमुल्य समय निकालकर सभी सदस्यों की सहायता करते है

 मै अपने सभी मित्रो से सिर्फ ये अपील करना चहता हु की वो इस सुत्र मे आकर अपने कुछ मिनट उनके नाम करे जो उनकी समस्याओं के लिये अपना बहुमुल्य समय देते है तथा समस्याओं का समधान करते है । मित्रो मैंने इस सुत्र को इसलिये बनाया है ताकी आप सब उस शक्श को धन्यवाद दे सके और उसकी तारीफ मे दो लाइने लिखें जिसने बहुत ही आवश्यक समय मे आपकी सहायता की हो । मित्रो अंतर्वसना मे कोइ ना कोइ तो एक ऐसा जरूर होगा जिसने बहुत ही आवश्यक समय मे आपकी सहायता की होगी । तो आप उसके लिये चंद मिनट तो दे ही सकते हो...... "धन्यवाद"

----------


## Devil khan

*भाई आपने बहुत अच्छा विषय उठाया है ............इस फोरम पर मेरे लिए सबसे समानित मित्र मास्टर भाई है मुझे किसी भी तरह की जरुरत होती है तो मैं मास्टर भाई से कहता हू .और उन्होंने ने भी हमेशा मेरी मदद की .............पिछले फोरम मेरे एक और मित्र लवली ७ भाई मेरी हर डिमांड पूरी करते थे .........मास्टर भाई और लवली भाई आपका सुक्रिया*

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

मजनू कुमार शर्मा 

पता नही अब किधर है

----------


## mindblocker

बहुत बहुत शुक्रिया आपका सुत्र मे पधारने के लिये ।

----------


## mindblocker

मै भी मनोज भाई का बहुत आभारी हुं । धन्यवाद मनोज भाई....:salut:

----------


## Krish13

मै संत जी, मनोज जी और चाँद जी का आभारी हूँ इनसे मुझे बहुत मदद मिली है॥
धन्यवाद

----------


## badboy123455

*में फुलमून जी ,मनोज जी ,और मास्टर जी को धन्यवाद देता हू ये हमेशा मेरी मदद करते हे*

----------


## mindblocker

मै उन सभी को धन्यवाद देता हु जिन्होने कभी भी मेरी सहायता कि हो । धन्यवाद भाईयों....:salut:

----------


## mindblocker

> *भाई आपने बहुत अच्छा विषय उठाया है ............इस फोरम पर मेरे लिए सबसे समानित मित्र मास्टर भाई है मुझे किसी भी तरह की जरुरत होती है तो मैं मास्टर भाई से कहता हू .और उन्होंने ने भी हमेशा मेरी मदद की .............पिछले फोरम मेरे एक और मित्र लवली ७ भाई मेरी हर डिमांड पूरी करते थे .........मास्टर भाई और लवली भाई आपका सुक्रिया*





> मजनू कुमार शर्मा 
> 
> पता नही अब किधर है





> मै संत जी, मनोज जी और चाँद जी का आभारी हूँ इनसे मुझे बहुत मदद मिली है॥
> धन्यवाद





> *में फुलमून जी ,मनोज जी ,और मास्टर जी को धन्यवाद देता हू ये हमेशा मेरी मदद करते हे*



*ये हुई ना बात । शुक्रिया दोस्तों*

----------


## mindblocker

:salut::salut::salut::salut:

----------


## groopji

*सन्तयेन जी , मनोज जी , फुलमून जी, मास्टर जी एकदम त्वरित प्रतिक्रया के लिए 

और हां साजिद जी एक बेहतरीन मार्गदर्शक और सहयोगात्मक है 

वैसे अपवाद तो बहुत जगह होते है किन्तु मैंने यहाँ पाया है की 

फोरम के सभी सदस्य परिवार की तरह एक दूसरे का सहयोग करते है 
*

----------


## mindblocker

:salut::salut::salut::salut:

----------


## badboy123455

मनोज जी , फुलमून जी, मास्टर जी एकदम त्वरित प्रतिक्रया के लिए

----------


## Teach Guru

एक अच्छे सूत्र का निर्माण किया है मित्र..............

----------


## dev b

बहुत अच्छा सूत्र है ...बधाई मित्र

----------


## mindblocker

> एक अच्छे सूत्र का निर्माण किया है मित्र..............





> बहुत अच्छा सूत्र है ...बधाई मित्र


*बहुत बहुत  शुक्रिया दोस्तों । इसी तरहा आवागमन बनाये रखें ।*

----------


## ajaythegoodguy

मै भी मनोज भाई का बहुत आभारी हुं । मनोज भाई....
ये हमेशा मेरी मदद करता हे

----------


## Mr_perfect

महामहिम मनोज जी (डार्क राईडर) हमेशा सबकी मदद करने को तत्पर रहते है
फुलमून जी भी सबके सवालोँ का जवाब अवश्य देते हैँ

----------


## mindblocker

> मै भी मनोज भाई का बहुत आभारी हुं । मनोज भाई....
> ये हमेशा मेरी मदद करता हे





> महामहिम मनोज जी (डार्क राईडर) हमेशा सबकी मदद करने को तत्पर रहते है
> फुलमून जी भी सबके सवालोँ का जवाब अवश्य देते हैँ


बहुत बहुत शुक्रिया दोस्तों । इसी तरहा आवागमन बनाये रखें ।

----------


## jai 123

मनोज जी (डार्क राइडर) को धन्यवाद 

नयी नयी तकनीको से परिचय कराने तथा समस्या के त्वरित समाधान हेतु

----------


## fullmoon

*फोरम सम्बन्धी कार्य के लिए मेरी मदद करने वाले सदस्य हैं....

PATHFINDER जी,SANTYEN जी और मनोज जी.

पर एक ऐसे शख्स भी हैं,जिन्होंने इस फोरम में मेरी सबसे ज्यादा मदद की है वो हैं...

"मास्टर जी"

जब भी मैंने उनसे कोई भी मदद मांगी है,उन्होंने १०० % उसे पूरा किया है.

कई BAN फिल्मों को मेरे लिए RESUMABLE LINKS बना कर अपलोड किया.

BAN FAN एक्साम को ऑनलाइन बनाया .

ये मेरी वो मदद को करते ही हैं,जो मैं उनसे माँगता हूँ,कई मौको पर मास्टर जी स्वयं ही आगे बढ़कर स्वयं मुझे मदद देने का प्रस्ताव करते हैं....

मैं इस सूत्र द्वरा इस फोरम के मेरे इस सबसे मददगार  सदस्य   को धन्यवाद कहना चाहता  हूँ.
*

----------


## gopu

इस मंच के सभी  सदस्य बधाई के  पात्र हैं 
हम सभी के लिए ये फोरम एक साइबर परिवार की तरह है 
जिसमें सभी के लिए स्थान है 
इस परिवार के कर्मठ और निस्वार्थ कर्म में विश्वास रखनेवाले हर सदस्य को मेरा सलाम

----------


## swami ji

ये एक परिवार हे ,,,में ऐसा मानता हु नियामक जो हे हमारे बड़े भाई वडिल जेसे हे .,
फोरम के सभी सदस्यों का में आभार मानता हु ,,,

राजवीर

----------


## mindblocker

:salut::salut::salut::salut:

----------


## MALLIKA

पुराने फोरम पर मुन्ना जी और जलवा जी और जीत जी ने मेरी बहुत हेल्प की थी !
तब मैं नयी थी और फोरम के बारे में कुछ भी नहीं जानती थी !
मैं इन मित्रो को थैंक्स करती हूँ !




इस फोरम पर मैं  सत्येन जी को थैंक्स करना चाहूंगी !
जिन्होंने यथासंभव मेरी मदद की है !




इनके अलावा और भी मित्र है जिन्होंने मुझे समय-समय पर सहयोग दिया है !
सबका नाम लिखना तो मुश्किल है !
पर कुछ नाम जैसे - ड्रैकुला जी , सरवन जी , spk जी , कामेश जी , जेठा लाल जी ,
डेविल जी , अमोल जी , प्रेतात्मा जी ,दिया जी , मन-वकील जी , रणवीर जी ,
सोनी , सीमा जी , वैभवी और मिस.दबंग इनका सहयोग कभी नहीं भूल सकती हूँ !
इन सभी मित्रो के लिए थैंक्स करती हूँ !

----------


## mindblocker

:salut::salut::salut::salut:

----------


## kajal pandey

*मनोज जी एक बहुत ही अच्छे सहयोगी तो है ही साथ ही साथ उनके पास कंप्यूटर ज्ञान का अकूत भंडार है बस उनको अपनी समस्या बताइए हल तुरंत हाजिर   हो जाता है ,,,,,,मिनी ब्लोकर जी , आपके इस सूत्र के मध्यम से मै उनको सलूट करती हु*

----------


## MALLIKA

> *मनोज जी एक बहुत ही अच्छे सहयोगी तो है ही साथ ही साथ उनके पास कंप्यूटर ज्ञान का अकूत भंडार है बस उनको अपनी समस्या बताइए हल तुरंत हाजिर   हो जाता है ,,,,,,,,मल्लिका जी आपके इस सूत्र के मध्यम से मै उनको सलूट करती हु*


दिया जी ये सूत्र मेरा नहीं है !
कृपया पुनः ध्यान से देखे !

----------


## kajal pandey

ही ही मल्लिका जी औरत है या कंप्यूटर अभी गलती सुधार रही थी कि ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## MALLIKA

मनोज जी के बारे में बस इतना ही कहूँगी
की जिस दिन मेरी पकड़ में वों आ गये
उस दिन सब बदले गिन-गिन कर लूँगी !

----------


## kajal pandey

कैसी है आप कई दिनों बाद मिली

----------


## MALLIKA

बढ़िया हूँ मैं !
अपनी बताओ ?
कैसी लाइफ चल रही है ?
पम से बात करते है !
वरना सूत्र बिना वजह अपनी राह से भटक जायेगा !

----------


## mindblocker

> बढ़िया हूँ मैं !
> अपनी बताओ ?
> कैसी लाइफ चल रही है ?
> पम से बात करते है !
> वरना सूत्र बिना वजह अपनी राह से भटक जायेगा !


.
*
शुक्रिया...!*

----------


## Dark Rider

> मनोज जी के बारे में बस इतना ही कहूँगी
> की जिस दिन मेरी पकड़ में वों आ गये
> उस दिन सब बदले गिन-गिन कर लूँगी !


मल्लिका जी इतना कहूँगा काश मुलाक़ात पहले होती | हा हा हा

----------


## Dark Rider

सभी मित्रों का इतने प्यार के लिए शुक्रिया , इस सूत्र मुझमे दोगुना जोश डाल दिया है , कुछ लोग थे जिन्होंने मुझे आहत किया पर उनको को अब आप लोगो के सामने   मै तिनके समझता हू 
फिर से शुक्रिया |

----------


## mindblocker

> मल्लिका जी इतना कहूँगा काश मुलाक़ात पहले होती | हा हा हा


*धन्य भाग्य हमारे जो आप यहां पधारे ।*

----------


## mindblocker

> सभी मित्रों का इतने प्यार के लिए शुक्रिया , इस सूत्र मुझमे दोगुना जोश डाल दिया है , कुछ लोग थे जिन्होंने मुझे आहत किया पर उनको को अब आप लोगो के सामने   मै तिनके समझता हू 
> फिर से शुक्रिया |


*आपने ऐसा कहा और मेरा सुत्र बनाना सफल हुआ । धन्यवाद*

----------


## Black Pearl

अब आ ही गया हूँ तो सभी दोस्तों को धन्यवाद कहे बिना नहीं जाऊंगा....

सर्वप्रथम, मनोज जी, अल्टिमेट साजिद भाई, फुल्लमून जी, मेरे प्रिय मास्टर जी, जलवा जी, ठंडे ठंडे जी। इन सभी दोस्तों को धन्यवाद। और भी साथी हैं, उनका नाम शायद भूल रहा हूँ, लेकिन यहाँ सभी मदद करते हैं एवं सभी को धन्यवाद। :salut:

----------


## JEETJAWAN

मै मनौज जी को धन्*यवाद देना चाहूगा...........

और ये कहना चाहुगां की फॉर्म के सभी सदस्*यो ने समय समय पर 

मेरी हिन्*दी लिखने के लिए मदद की...........

सभी फॉर्म के सदस्*यो को बहुत धन्*यवाद .........

----------


## jalwa

> [CENTER][SIZE=3][COLOR="#0000CD"]पुराने फोरम पर मुन्ना जी और जलवा जी और जीत जी ने मेरी बहुत हेल्प की थी !
> तब मैं नयी थी और फोरम के बारे में कुछ भी नहीं जानती थी !
> मैं इन मित्रो को थैंक्स करती हूँ !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> इस फोरम पर मैं  सत्येन जी को थैंक्स करना चाहूंगी !
> जिन्होंने यथासंभव मेरी मदद की है !
> ...


मल्लिका जी, याद रखने के लिए धन्यवाद. 
(कृपया सामान्य विभाग का ध्यान रखते हुए चित्र पोस्ट करें.)

----------


## kajal pandey

*जलवा जी बहुत ही नेक इन्सान है हमेसा अच्छी सलाह देते है और तकनिकी सहायता के लिए तत्पर रहते है मेरी उनसे तब से पहचान है जब फोरम अपने पुराने रूप मे था*

----------


## gopu

[QUOTE=mindblocker;466029][SIZE=4][COLOR=#ff0000]मैं अंतर्वसना के प्रशाशक, नियामक, वरिष्ठ सदस्य तथा सभी सदस्यो एवं अपने सभी मित्रो का दिल से धन्यवाद करता हुं । आप सब ने मेरी बहुत सहायता की है तथा मै आप सभी का आभारी हुं और रहूंगा । क्योकी जब मै इस साईट के बारे मे नही जानता था तब मै अपनी तकनीकी समस्याओ से बहुत परेशान रेहता था परंतु जब से मै अंतर्वासना का सदस्य बना हु तब से मेरी सभी तकनीकी समस्याओं का यहाँ उपस्थित महान गुरुओं द्वारा तुरंत समाधान हुआ है । मै सभी गुरुओं ( जैसे: डर्क राईडर 'मनोज जी', साजिद भाई आदि) का बहुत आभारी हु तथा मै उन सब को सम्मान का पात्र मानता हु जो अपना बहुमुल्य समय निकालकर सभी सदस्यों की सहायता करते है

इस शानदार सूत्र के लिए रेपो स्वीकार करें :salut:

----------


## Devil khan

> सभी मित्रों का इतने प्यार के लिए शुक्रिया , इस सूत्र मुझमे दोगुना जोश डाल दिया है , कुछ लोग थे जिन्होंने मुझे आहत किया पर उनको को अब आप लोगो के सामने   मै तिनके समझता हू 
> फिर से शुक्रिया |


*ये हुयी ना बात भाई ........the darkrider is back ...........welldone मनोज भाई*

----------


## mindblocker

[QUOTE=gopu;468973]


> [SIZE=4][COLOR=#ff0000]मैं अंतर्वसना के प्रशाशक, नियामक, वरिष्ठ सदस्य तथा सभी सदस्यो एवं अपने सभी मित्रो का दिल से धन्यवाद करता हुं । आप सब ने मेरी बहुत सहायता की है तथा मै आप सभी का आभारी हुं और रहूंगा । क्योकी जब मै इस साईट के बारे मे नही जानता था तब मै अपनी तकनीकी समस्याओ से बहुत परेशान रेहता था परंतु जब से मै अंतर्वासना का सदस्य बना हु तब से मेरी सभी तकनीकी समस्याओं का यहाँ उपस्थित महान गुरुओं द्वारा तुरंत समाधान हुआ है । मै सभी गुरुओं ( जैसे: डर्क राईडर 'मनोज जी', साजिद भाई आदि) का बहुत आभारी हु तथा मै उन सब को सम्मान का पात्र मानता हु जो अपना बहुमुल्य समय निकालकर सभी सदस्यों की सहायता करते है
> 
> इस शानदार सूत्र के लिए रेपो स्वीकार करें :salut:


*धन्यवाद मित्र.....*

----------


## jalwa

> *जलवा जी बहुत ही नेक इन्सान है हमेसा अच्छी सलाह देते है और तकनिकी सहायता के लिए तत्पर रहते है मेरी उनसे तब से पहचान है जब फोरम अपने पुराने रूप मे था*


धन्यवाद दिया जी, आपका आभार. 
पुराने फोरम पर आपका नाम शायद कुछ और था. 
प्रिये, तकनीक के मामले में तो मेरा खुद का हाथ बहुत कमजोर रहा है. मैं खुद आभारी हूँ अपने पुराने मित्रों.. मुन्ने राजा जी, जैलियो जी, अक्ष जी, गुल्लू जी, टाइगर लव, और जेठा लाल जी .. जिनसे मुझे समय समय पर मार्ग दर्शन मिला है. 
मुझे याद है मैंने एक बार टाइगर लव जी से अपने मकान के लिए नक्शा भी बनवाया है. 
जय भैया नें मुझे हिंदी भाषा सुधारने में बहुत योगदान दिया है. 
गुल्लू जी नें मेरी मांग पर मेरी पसंदीदा कोमिक्स मुझे मुहैया करवाई हैं. 
अक्ष जी नें एक बड़े भाई की तरह मेरा मार्ग दर्शन किया है. 
और 'दादा' यानी मुन्ना भैया से तो बहुत कुछ सीखा है. 
और सभी फोरम मित्रों से कुछ ना कुछ सीखने को मिला है मैं आप सभी का साथ ही इस सूत्र के सूत्र धार का भी सम्मान करते हुए आभार प्रकट करता हूँ. 
जय हिंद.

----------


## mindblocker

> धन्यवाद दिया जी, आपका आभार. 
> पुराने फोरम पर आपका नाम शायद कुछ और था. 
> प्रिये, तकनीक के मामले में तो मेरा खुद का हाथ बहुत कमजोर रहा है. मैं खुद आभारी हूँ अपने पुराने मित्रों.. मुन्ने राजा जी, जैलियो जी, अक्ष जी, गुल्लू जी, टाइगर लव, और जेठा लाल जी .. जिनसे मुझे समय समय पर मार्ग दर्शन मिला है. 
> मुझे याद है मैंने एक बार टाइगर लव जी से अपने मकान के लिए नक्शा भी बनवाया है. 
> जय भैया नें मुझे हिंदी भाषा सुधारने में बहुत योगदान दिया है. 
> गुल्लू जी नें मेरी मांग पर मेरी पसंदीदा कोमिक्स मुझे मुहैया करवाई हैं. 
> अक्ष जी नें एक बड़े भाई की तरह मेरा मार्ग दर्शन किया है. 
> और 'दादा' यानी मुन्ना भैया से तो बहुत कुछ सीखा है. 
> और सभी फोरम मित्रों से कुछ ना कुछ सीखने को मिला है मैं आप सभी का साथ ही इस सूत्र के सूत्र धार का भी सम्मान करते हुए आभार प्रकट करता हूँ. 
> जय हिंद.


*आपका स्वागत है मित्र.....*

----------


## Dark Rider

> धन्यवाद दिया जी, आपका आभार. 
> पुराने फोरम पर आपका नाम शायद कुछ और था. 
> प्रिये, तकनीक के मामले में तो मेरा खुद का हाथ बहुत कमजोर रहा है. मैं खुद आभारी हूँ अपने पुराने मित्रों.. मुन्ने राजा जी, जैलियो जी, अक्ष जी, गुल्लू जी, टाइगर लव, और जेठा लाल जी .. जिनसे मुझे समय समय पर मार्ग दर्शन मिला है. 
> मुझे याद है मैंने एक बार टाइगर लव जी से अपने मकान के लिए नक्शा भी बनवाया है. 
> जय भैया नें मुझे हिंदी भाषा सुधारने में बहुत योगदान दिया है. 
> गुल्लू जी नें मेरी मांग पर मेरी पसंदीदा कोमिक्स मुझे मुहैया करवाई हैं. 
> अक्ष जी नें एक बड़े भाई की तरह मेरा मार्ग दर्शन किया है. 
> और 'दादा' यानी मुन्ना भैया से तो बहुत कुछ सीखा है. 
> और सभी फोरम मित्रों से कुछ ना कुछ सीखने को मिला है मैं आप सभी का साथ ही इस सूत्र के सूत्र धार का भी सम्मान करते हुए आभार प्रकट करता हूँ. 
> जय हिंद.


जलवा जी जानकर बहुत अच्छा लगा , काश में भी पहले avf से जुड़ा होता इन लोगो से मिल  पाता |

----------


## avf000034

> जलवा जी जानकर बहुत अच्छा लगा , काश में भी पहले avf से जुड़ा होता इन लोगो से मिल  पाता |


मगर मनोज जी आप तो २००९ से ही जुड़े हुए है जबकि जलवा जी तो २०१० में जुड़े है |

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

> मगर मनोज जी आप तो २००९ से ही जुड़े हुए है जबकि जलवा जी तो २०१० में जुड़े है |


मित्र 
उस वक्त समयाभाव  के कारण डार्क जी फोरम पर अधिक एक्टिव नही थे 
जितना के अब हैं 
धन्यवाद

----------


## MALLIKA

> मल्लिका जी, याद रखने के लिए धन्यवाद. 
> (कृपया सामान्य विभाग का ध्यान रखते हुए चित्र पोस्ट करें.)


जलवा जी मित्रो को भला कोई भूलता है क्या ?
पर आप शायद भूल गए है !
क्यूंकि अब आपकी मित्रो से मुलाकात कम होती है !

----------


## jalwa

> जलवा जी मित्रो को भला कोई भूलता है क्या ?
> पर आप शायद भूल गए है !
> क्यूंकि अब आपकी मित्रो से मुलाकात कम होती है !


मल्लिका (खुशबू) जी, मुझे फोरम के सभी मित्र याद हैं और सभी मेरे प्रिय हैं. मैं सभी का "सम्मान" करता हूँ. लेकिन नियामक होने के नाते बहुत सोच समझ कर संतुलित भाषा में लिखना पड़ता है. अधिकतर समय शिकायतें और नई प्रविष्ठियां पढने में ही व्यतीत हो जाता है. बाकी समय पी एम् पढने और उनका जवाब देने में निकल जाता है. कृपया ये ना समझें की मैं किसी को भूल गया हूँ.

----------


## Mr_perfect

> जलवा जी जानकर बहुत अच्छा लगा , काश में भी पहले avf से जुड़ा होता इन लोगो से मिल  पाता |



लो महामहिम मनोज जी आप तो फोरम के सर्वप्रिय सदस्य बन गए

----------


## mindblocker

> लो महामहिम मनोज जी आप तो फोरम के सर्वप्रिय सदस्य बन गए


*
बिल्कुल सही कहा मित्र....!!* :bloom:

----------


## ChachaChoudhary

*मनोज मनोज मनोज ........ 
हर तरफ आपका ही जलवा है जी 
मेरी भी बहुत मदद करी है 
मेरे लिए सबसे सम्मानीय सदस्यो मे से एक है मनोज भाई ॥* 
*इस के अलावा पूजा जी, अनुष्का जी, जलवा जी, संत जी , ड्राकुल्ला, फुल्लमून जी का भी में शुक्रगुजार हूँ 
इन सब ने मेरी  अप्रत्यक्ष रूप से हमेशा मदद करी है ॥ 
*

----------


## mindblocker

> *मनोज मनोज मनोज ........ 
> हर तरफ आपका ही जलवा है जी 
> मेरी भी बहुत मदद करी है 
> मेरे लिए सबसे सम्मानीय सदस्यो मे से एक है मनोज भाई ॥* 
> *इस के अलावा पूजा जी, अनुष्का जी, जलवा जी, संत जी , ड्राकुल्ला, फुल्लमून जी का भी में शुक्रगुजार हूँ 
> इन सब ने मेरी  अप्रत्यक्ष रूप से हमेशा मदद करी है ॥ 
> *



*क्या बात है चाचा जी.....!!!!*:salut:

----------


## MALLIKA

> मल्लिका (खुशबू) जी, मुझे फोरम के सभी मित्र याद हैं और सभी मेरे प्रिय हैं. मैं सभी का "सम्मान" करता हूँ. लेकिन नियामक होने के नाते बहुत सोच समझ कर संतुलित भाषा में लिखना पड़ता है. अधिकतर समय शिकायतें और नई प्रविष्ठियां पढने में ही व्यतीत हो जाता है. बाकी समय पी एम् पढने और उनका जवाब देने में निकल जाता है. कृपया ये ना समझें की मैं किसी को भूल गया हूँ.


मित्र चलिए मान लेती हूँ की आप दोस्तों को नहीं भूले है !
पर फिर भी कुछ भूल रहे है !
याद कीजिये जरा !

----------


## King_khan

> मित्र चलिए मान लेती हूँ की आप दोस्तों को नहीं भूले है !
> पर फिर भी कुछ भूल रहे है !
> याद कीजिये जरा !


मल्लिका ए हुस्न 
की खिदमत में आदाब अर्ज हो 
जरा हमें भी तो बताइए की क्या भूल गए हैं ?

----------


## jalwa

> मित्र चलिए मान लेती हूँ की आप दोस्तों को नहीं भूले है !
> पर फिर भी कुछ भूल रहे है !
> याद कीजिये जरा !


यही की आप लखनऊ से हैं और एयर होस्टेस बनने वाली हैं या फिर बन चुकी हैं. (यह बात पूरा फोरम जानता है) और मैंने वादा किया था की एक बार आपकी फ्लाईट में आपको अपनी सेवा का मौका दूंगा. इसके अतिरिक्त यदि और कोई बात भी हो तो कृपया p m करें.  सूत्र दिशा से भटक रहा है. :BangHead:
कृपया सूत्र में सूत्र से सम्बंधित प्रविष्ठी ही करें.

----------


## Teach Guru

*सबसे अलग सबसे जुदा मस्त सूत्र.........*

----------


## mindblocker

> *सबसे अलग सबसे जुदा मस्त सूत्र.........*


*आपका शुक्रिया मेरे भाई । पर ज्यादा मित्रो को इसमे रूची नही है एसा लगता है । पर आपका धन्यवाद*

----------


## ravi chacha

मै पाथ  जी, मुन्नेराजा जी और ग्रूप जी का आभारी हूँ इनसे मुझे बहुत मदद मिली है॥
धन्यवाद

----------


## mindblocker

*आप सभी दोस्तो को मेरा सलाम !
क्या बात है......... मै कुछ दिन फोरम मे नही आया तो लोगो ने अपना कर्तव्य निभाना ही बंद कर दिया...... दोस्तो ये तो गलत बात है ना .....
*

----------


## mindblocker

*यार उनके लिये दो शब्द तो बनते है....जिन्हे आप इस फोरम मे पसंद करते है.......... तो फिर देर किस बात की...????
*

----------


## mindblocker

:central 141:

----------


## Kamal Ji

> *यार उनके लिये दो शब्द तो बनते है....जिन्हे आप इस फोरम मे पसंद करते है.......... तो फिर देर किस बात की...????
> *


??????????????????

----------


## KAVI SAAHAB

फोरम के सभी कांस्य सदस्य सम्मान के पात्र  हैं >>>>>>

----------


## mindblocker

क्या हो गया कमल जी.... आपने तो प्रश्न चिन्न्हो की कतार ही बना डाली....  पसंद करने से मेरा मतलब वो नही  है जो आपको लग रहा है.....:nono:

----------


## mindblocker

आपकी बात मे तो दम् है मित्र

----------


## sujeetcs

VARV NICE AND COOL

----------

